# Do "deep" documentaries affect your DP/DR at all?



## Guest (Oct 18, 2012)

Earlier today I watched a program about what came before the big bang, and then afterwards I watched a program that tried to disprove the existence of aliens, and there were some believers on there saying that aliens were our "creators" or something along those lines. I do love my documentaries :3 but sometimes I do wonder why I watch the deeper ones, because I seem to be really sensitive to their content, and panic and DP usually ensues after someone's said something way-out. I already freak out at my own existential thoughts, then I go and watch documentaries based on the very subject of existence xD
Seems like a bit of a love/hate relationship!

One thing I also wonder when I watch these things, is whether or not there are scientists who practically live to study this subject, that get DP or DR. I mean if I _had_ to think about existence every day, I'd be a total mess! I do it anyway, but it's sort of involuntary. I'm still quite a mess, but god, I wouldn't be able to have a job in the field.

So I was wondering if deep documentaries affect anybody on here?


----------



## spudgirl (Sep 29, 2012)

Oh, absolutely. I get triggered by that kind of stuff all the time, so I try to avoid it if possible.

Before I got DP/DR, though, stuff like that didn't bother me as much. I found pondering big existential questions to be interesting rather than terrifying, and I was able to stop thinking about it if I felt it was getting unpleasant. Now, because of anxiety, I don't have that "off" switch.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2012)

yea I dont like to watch stuff about like the big bang or evolution or anything like that just cause its kinda depressing, but I do love documentaries like about che or pancho villa or anything to do with people or places and stuff like that


----------



## Smelly (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm pretty similar on existential topics myself, my mind used to wander a lot when I insomnia, I'd look at the stars and my head would fill with some really weird thoughts, often triggering DP and anxiety. I managed to get it under control thankfully, but I try to avoid anything that might provoke those topics now. A few of my friends are into philosophy so I just disengage when they start talking about.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2012)

DPD2 - yeah like that Armageddon thing... Is that on discovery? Anyway that is a joke! Lol

Thoughtonfire - truly spectacular...


----------

